# Tekken



## Master of Blades (Oct 17, 2002)

For those of you who play Tekken (The computer game, doesnt matter which one) I have a question? Which characters do you use and why? Me personally I use Yoshimitsu cuz they dont have a Kali person but his style suits me most. I also like using Kazuya because I can relate to his karate


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

I use whatever character I can to kick ***.

The reason for this is, if someone picks a certain character, then I will pick a certain character based on that guys fighting style.

So its just like in life, you have to pick counters for your enemy's attacks.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *I use whatever character I can to kick ***.
> 
> ...



Your such an ***!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 17, 2002)

I just got Tekken four. I like the new charecters the have, but my favorite at this time is Lao (Jackie Chan). His attacks can be very unpredictable.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 17, 2002)

Are you from London, Canada or England?


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

I am from United States, Texas! WOOT!

I have played tekeen 4 I think that girl though Christie is a rip off of Eddie.

Ya they say he trained her and some crap but oh well.

I like Violette and Hwurang the kicking people I like are the sweetest because they are so fast.

Also the Chinese guy with long hair, who is one of the last bosses. Not the grey haired man but the guy in the green coat who can strike fast as crap.


----------



## Idaten (Oct 17, 2002)

I like Virtua Fighter 4 alot more than Tekken 4.  Its much deeper and the training mode is much better...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *I am from United States, Texas! WOOT!
> 
> ...



Carbon,

I think the question of where you are from asked by Renegade was to the other guy with the name of Master of Blades.  I believe that Renegade wanted to know if Master Of Baldes was from London Ontariao or from London England or someplace else?

I hope this helps you.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Carbon (Oct 17, 2002)

Does it really matter?

Maybe I wanted to state where I was from based on personal reasons?

You do know, assumption is the mother of all f**k ups.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 17, 2002)

Come on guys Paul all the way American toughness and bad hair.  Plus the best moves in the game.  What they really need is A wrestler (not a pro wrestler lol). At least they finally got a boxer =-)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *Does it really matter?
> 
> ...




Carbon,

Play Nice. Have I swore in a post to or at you? No I have not. Did I make an assumption, maybe.


I am going to make another assumption here. I think you got upset at this post and maybe embarrassed? This post being at 10:11 PM and then on another thread you jump on me stating things are impossible at 10:14 PM.. I answered that post first, not seeing this one.

I know you do not have the advantage of the same amoutn of life experience as I. I also understand that you do not have the same level of education as I. I can continue to try and help you to learn and to grow from one person to another or I can just not try anymore, or I can make it my goal to make sure that everything you say or do here on this board is brought to the attention of anyone who is willing to listen. By bringing your points forward and disecting them and seeing if they have any validity to them.

Or, I could step down to your level and swear and name call and try to insult you. Does this accomplish anything? Nope?


So, let me state this in as simple English, I can. Yes, it is true that Assumption can be a problem, yet it is very poor assumption for you to assume that you stand a chance in any type of debate with me. If you wish to continue with a question and or discussion thread that is fine. I am sorry you do not understand what I have previously tried to say.  If I hurt your feelings with my post, then I am sorry for that. That was not the point. Yet, even if it did hurt it was a very poor assumption on your point to assume that I meant it that way on purpose.

Have a nice day and try to keep an open mind.
Nothing is imposisble if you do.

Rich


----------



## Seig (Oct 18, 2002)

To me it doesn't matter which caracter I use, if I start to loose, I reach over and start beating the hell out of whomever I am playing


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> 
> *For those of you who play Tekken (The computer game, doesnt matter which one) I have a question? Which characters do you use and why? Me personally I use Yoshimitsu cuz they dont have a Kali person but his style suits me most. I also like using Kazuya because I can relate to his karate  *



Is there really any need to attatch a 22Kb picture of yourself to every one of your posts? It doesn't really help download times on the threads to be honest!

Ian.


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

:armed:


----------



## Carbon (Oct 18, 2002)

Lol you are saying you are more intelligent and have a higher education then me.

Even though you didn't realize that I wasn't cussing at you.

That is a saying and a saying is to be quoted verbatim. I'm not going to clean it up for your panzy self if you can't handle it.

If you can't handle me and you can't handle my posts then don't read them.

I don't need a lecture from you or anyone about how I am suppoed to act, your not my dad nor my mother and if you want to stop me then come to where I live and do it.

Other than that you need to shut up with your self righteous BS so we can get on with talking about Tekken.


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 18, 2002)

I agree that VF4 is better than Tekken 4, but on the subject of Tekken, here's my picks :

1) Paul.  Power, speed, reversals, excellent low attacks.  Paul's high damage attacks and decent juggle ability make him tough to put away.  When it looks like Paul is getting blown out his Phoenix Smasher (stone breaker, power punch, or whatever you want to call it) deals big time damage and floors your opponent.  Paul's ability to float an enemy and keep an enemy down makes him even more dangerous.  Paul's counter is a nice addition.  His only weakness is when he whiffs, but most good Paul players won't do that.  My personal #1

2) Nina.  Toned down a bit in this installment, but still dangerous.  Her juggles are fast and dangerous, she can easily keep an opponent down, has a chain throw that hits off the run, and a couple of decent standing chain throws (although anyone can escape them now, they've been around forever).  Throw in a sweet counter that can even stop Yoshi's sword and you're all set.  Her speed makes her good with keep away's and poking strategy, while her Spinning low to high kick is a great juggle that always launches on a counter.

3)  Heihachi.  Three old school Tekken characters on my list, but hey I call them as I see them.  Heihachi seems to be hitting harder with age, and his Demon Sweeps to Uppercut combo is brutal up against a wall.  His juggles are old-school but devastating.  He only needs to get you once and you're in trouble.  Not much has changed with the old man since Tekken 2 really, but he still hits like a truck, can keep you in the air for a long time, and crush you on the ground.  

Thats my personal top three, but I must concede that any character can beat any other character in the hands of a good player.  You can also make a strong argument for Law on this list, but these are my personal favorites.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

Law man you have been hanging out with Darren to long.  oh hahah flip kick.  nothing there lol.  KUMA baby and Steve? the boxer guy.


----------



## Seig (Oct 19, 2002)

Gentleman, let's keep this polite a respectfull.  This is a family forum.  If you cannot do that, I suggest you seek other online entertainment such as IRC.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, WHATEVER you say!


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

Video games bring out the demon in us all!!
:biggun:
 :biggun:
 :biggun: 
:biggun:
 :biggun:


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 19, 2002)

Lol....you all have bad taste  Kuma and his fart rule!!!!!

And Im from London England.......who wants to know?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _
> 
> *Lol you are saying you are more intelligent and have a higher education then me.
> 
> ...




Seig,

No Problem, and thank you for your concern.

:asian: Rich

Carbon,

Private message me your address and or a phone number if you truely are serious. I can send them to some friends of mine, and you just might get into trouble for threats over a state line.

As for the lecture, if you felt guilty and it youbelieveed it to be a lecture than go ahead and feel guilty and take it as such.

As for the language, I care not what you say, and I would talk to your father about respect, if Ithought your father would listen. Since he raaised you, I am sure he would not care. You see my comment is that if I come off on you it looks like an adult going off on a child.


As for my self rightous BS, please remember you spout more self rightious BS with the exception of a couple of people on this site. Play by your own rules.

Rich


----------



## Carbon2 (Oct 21, 2002)

Its funny how you make the assumption that everyone was raised by their father.

Do you know the statistics in America of single parents? Maybe you ought to look that up.

Besides the point, its the internet, I would gladly give you my address but if I thought you'd do anything with it then try and come down here to pick a fight with a kid, and then me have to whoop your *** and you try to press charges. Then I'd give you it.

I just want to save you the trouble, oh and on the fact of making threats over the internet. LOL ***** please who do you think your talking to? Your son with down syndrome?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 21, 2002)

Carbons gone, for good.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank you very much


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

:angry: 
His coments were no good & un called for.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 21, 2002)

Sadly, only a punk would make a challange and then retract it like that.  What a punk.  I actually enjoyed some of his posts, but then I read this.  How sad.

Moving along, I go with Law in any Tekken game, Jann-Lee in any Dead or Alive game, and pretty much whichever guy most closely approximates Bruce Lee.  You know damn well every fighting game has one.
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 21, 2002)

Yep to bad he sucks in Tekken


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 25, 2002)

C'mon Denz, Law doesn't suck in Tekken.  I don't think he's Top 3 in my book, in any Tekken installment but he isn't bad.  Good speed, fast low attacks, awesome juggles, a punch counter, and even a little chain throw to boot.   

T4 : 1) Paul,  2) Nina,  3)  Heihachi,  4)  Law,  5)  King,  6)  Jin

That's the way I see it.



PS : Thanks for dropping Carbon, let him run his mouth on IRC


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 25, 2002)

Law is pretty wicked. The best Law layer in the world is Number 3 in the Best Tekken Players in the world. Hes fast and pretty strong. Personally the Best Characters have always been the Mishima Family. And as for Carbon........*Cough*


----------

